# HC Minis - 2016 foaling thread



## chandab (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks like the powers at be archived my old thread, it was 4 years old, so guess it's time to start a new one.

Here's my post from yesterday to the old thread:

ooh, ooh, ooh... I almost forgot to post. I belly hugged 4 of 5 girls after supper tonight: I think I may have felt a flutter with Tana, Showy was just grumpy about her belly being touched (per usual), Misty maybe a flutter, and Baybe wasn't thrilled with being touched, so not sure. Missed hugging Bonny. So a couple of maybes. Now to get the mares on the mare supplement, I bought one to try, our hay is a little light on Lysine, so I hope the supplement has it (I didn't look, just thought I'd try a mare supplement this year).


----------



## chandab (Feb 20, 2016)

Since we are starting new threads for 2016, thought I'd remind everyone who I've got. My pictures are a bit older, will have to update.

We'll start with my main stallion, Topper, a bay son of Buckeroo's Top Cat:

This is last summer when he was turned out with his girls




This one is a few years old:




Here's Tana, silver bay dun granddaughter of Hilltop's Little Vegas:




Here's Bonny, silver smokey cream daughter of Little Kings Buckeroo God (AKA: George):




Here's Misty (with her 2012 foal by Topper):




Here's Showy (older picture):




Edit while I can: Topper is 35.75", Tana is 38", Bonny is 38", Misty is 38" and Showy is 36.5".


----------



## chandab (Feb 20, 2016)

And, the other pair.

Here's Che`, 31" silver buckskin (picture is older, he's about 20 now):




And, his 32.5" girlfriend, Baybe (need to work on getting a good picture of her, this one is old):




And, their paddock pal, Tilly (around 32-33"):


----------



## chandab (Feb 20, 2016)

First round:

Topper and Tana gave me a grulla colt.

Topper and Misty gave me a silver black colt.

And, Topper and Bonny gave me a smoky silver black colt.

Any predictions for this round?

FYI - Tana tests EE, Aa, no cream (silver and dun tests weren't available at that time, but she is silver bay dun).

I haven't tested Bonny, but based on pictures and best guess, I'd say she is silver smoky cream, rather than cremello as she is registered.

Showy is sorrel, so that leaves very little for her to contribute to the mix. [i think her dam was black and white and her sire was sorrel or palomino if I remember correctly.]

Misty is straight up silver black.

Che` is a silver buckskin, Baybe is an odd shade of sorrel/chestnut. [Oh, and Tilly is chocolate, yes that's what ADMS calls it.]


----------



## chandab (Feb 20, 2016)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I remember when Tilly arrived!! So cute! And she's grown into a lovey girl!


Thank you. She's a bit of a chunk, but that tends to happen to donkeys housed with horses. The horses (and donkey) in that paddock get the small squares of grass hay that I buy. [Our homegrown tends to be a mix of grass and alfalfa, too rich for donkey girl.] Her token 1 cup of pellet mix might be a bit too rich for her, but sometimes she shares with Baybe, so must eat the same, just smaller amount.

And, it looks like that Mare supplement does have added lysine, so that part is good.


----------



## chandab (Feb 20, 2016)

Tried the string test tonight...

Tana - strong circle

Bonny - little circle

Showy and Misty - movement, can't remember for certain, but I think both were back and forth.

Tilly and Baybe both had movement, but I left my nail on a string back at the feed room, so hung my pocket knife from a piece of baling twine, so not sure if that's valid.

Will have to check my old thread or the string test thread, and see what they said last time.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 21, 2016)

Exciting Chanda




Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## chandab (Feb 22, 2016)

I rarely take fuzzy winter pictures and actually post them. And, it's been rather warm for this time of year, so we have an icy, muddy mess everywhere. Would you settle for a couple more from last summer when I turned him out with his mares?

He couldn't find the gate to join the girls:




And, watching his 3 year old sons in the next pasture over:




Oh, and that would be Dolly on the wrong side of the fence; I don't have enough pastures, so just let Dolly and Caddy out in the grassy area between the pastures, with the other horses close by, they don't go far.


----------



## chandab (Feb 22, 2016)

Dolly is the cremello in the picture (on the right, outside the pasture).

Tana is probably the one you are thinking of, she's on the left (just behind a panel, but still in the pasture).


----------



## chandab (Feb 22, 2016)

Wonder if I'll get his sort of picture array this time around:

Tana, first thing in the morning, June 23, 2012:







And, after lunch, June 23, 2012:




Oh, and Tana just pretends to be a palomino, she's a silver bay dun. [Tested EE, Aa, no cream (silver and dun tests not available at the time of testing; but her color proves silver, and her grulla colt proves dun).


----------



## Kim P (Feb 22, 2016)

I just read an article on FB about an underground town in Havre Montana. Are you near that? It looks really cool! I would like to see it if I ever get to vacation again!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 22, 2016)

OOOO, not fair! You guys are making me miss MT soooooo much!!

I love those pics of Tana! 1 - she's a beautiful mare and 2 - the series is so ...wow. kinda like some of mine actually, but different.

Wish I'd gotten pics like that of Koalah the day she foaled in 2011. Not showing signs of being ready while in the "stall", then I moved her to her normal eating spot/bucket in the barn up the hill from the house and with a splatter/splash - Flashi arrived while Koalah standing up with her head buried to her forelock in her feed bucket...

Mares are so funny.

You know that bay horses are just not my favorites (yet, I sure had a lot of them!!) - but I REALLY like that dark bay fella of yours.


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 22, 2016)

You have some beautiful horses, loved looking at the photos.


----------



## chandab (Feb 22, 2016)

Kim P said:


> I just read an article on FB about an underground town in Havre Montana. Are you near that? It looks really cool! I would like to see it if I ever get to vacation again!


Havre is about 3.5 hours from here. I haven't taken the tour yet, but will one day if we have time when we are making a run over there for parts or whatever (we get there once or twice a year).


----------



## chandab (Mar 6, 2016)

I've thought of several names, and some where have a list of names for foals by Topper, but nothing for Che`, so...

How about some name suggestions for the hopeful foal by Che` out of Baybe.

Che` is registered "He11 Coulee TTTs Paper Mache`" (those should be Ls, but the computer will change it when I hit send) and Baybe is registered "Squire Montana Moolight Baybe. The prefix I use is "He11 Coulee". Che` already has a foal named Paper Doll (AKA: Dolly).

So, go...


----------



## chandab (Mar 6, 2016)

That should read "Moonlight Baybe" forgot the N and can't edit this late.

Baybe is about 32.5" tall and Che` is 31" tall.

As far as I know Baybe is a dark chestnut, but at times she almost looks bay. She's not been color tested (I'd have to dig up her papers to get parent colors). Che` is silver buckskin; sire is palomino, dam is silver bay. I'd love a rich dark buckskin pinto colt out of this pairing, if all the stars would align for me that would be great.


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 6, 2016)

Chanda, you have such an exciting line up of beautiful horse this year!!!!!! I can not wait to see your foals!!!!!! Do you have a cam on Mare Stare?? Oh one more thing your quilt is gorgeous!!!!! If you have made any others I would love to see pictures of them!!!!!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank you, Misty's Mom. I have more quilts pictured in the craft forum, several are on the 2016 projects thread.

Sorry, no barn cam, no power at that end of the property. But, I'll try my best to keep up with pictures when we get closer. I need to figure my earliest day 300.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 7, 2016)

He11 Coulee

Origami (moon)

Paper Moon

Blue Moon

Moonlite Note(s)

Paper Money


----------



## chandab (Mar 8, 2016)

Ok, finally looked it up and calculated...

I pasture bred last summer, I turned Topper out for 3 weeks with his girls. First turn out day was June 24, 2015, so... My earliest 300 day date is April 19, 2016; my shortest gestation mare is 307 days, but as they were all maiden, things could change for the second time around. One girl is maiden, if she took, so anything goes with her.

I have just one hand breeding date for Baybe, 7-27-15 (also wrote down 7-25-15); so her 300 days will be: May 20, 2016. She had 4-5 foals before I bought her, but was pasture bred, so I don't know her routine. If she is pregnant, this will be her first foal for me. [i bought her bred, but she aborted late term.]


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 8, 2016)

Fingers crossed for everyone Chanda


----------



## chandab (Mar 9, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> He11 Coulee
> 
> Origami (moon)
> 
> ...


I rather like Paper Moon, would be good for a colt.


----------



## chandab (Mar 11, 2016)

I'll try to get pictures, when they are moved to the same pen; but we have our first calves on the ground. The first came day before yesterday, and then, twins today. Official calving season start day is March 15, but just like our mares, the cows don't read the book, so usually a couple come before the official start date. [We also had 3 slough, a single and a set of twins, in the last month.]


----------



## chandab (Mar 11, 2016)

Probably May. My absolute earliest 300 day mark is April 19, Tana went 307 her maiden pregnancy.

Vet will be out to test bulls the end of March; will have her give spring shots, I just do basic 4-way, so mares and all will get their shot (basic 4-way is pretty safe).


----------



## chandab (Mar 20, 2016)

Ok, so I hate sharing dirty, hairy pictures, but this is for Diane (and the rest of you too, but she talked me into it



).

These are my maybe baby girls. They weren't very cooperative, so this is the best I got, bad lighting and all.

Baybe:







This one is doubtful, probably just chubby, but here's Tilly:




Tana:







More to come...


----------



## chandab (Mar 20, 2016)

And...

Bonny:




Misty:




Showy, the only maiden mare (well, the donkey would be maiden, too, but she's only 4), I've tried 3-4 times with hand breeding with no luck, but looks promising with pasture breeding:


----------



## chandab (Mar 21, 2016)

The sorrel never gets as fuzzy as the rest, and both silvers have had some mats clipped and clumps plucked, and beards scissor clipped.


----------



## chandab (Mar 27, 2016)

It was so brief, so maybe I'm mistaken, but I think I saw and then felt a baby kick on Tana, unless it was just belly rumblings.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow that's a first!! it says I've reached my quota for Positive Votes today!

I was going to like both Chandab's last post and Diane's post. LIKE, LIKE, LIKEY - YEEEAAAA!!!!!

It didn't occur to me that I should have posted that about some of ours. I definitely saw some belly rolls last nite!

Chandab, your's are looking good w/ all that MT hair. Wish I could say the same, mine have started shedding and even with help, they look like serious moth eaten shag rugs right now... Never thought I'd say ...."eeewwww" about my own ponies.


----------



## chandab (Mar 28, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> It didn't occur to me that I should have posted that about some of ours. I definitely saw some belly rolls last nite!
> 
> Chandab, your's are looking good w/ all that MT hair. Wish I could say the same, mine have started shedding and even with help, they look like serious moth eaten shag rugs right now... Never thought I'd say ...."eeewwww" about my own ponies.


I did clip some belly mats and goat beards, so they look better than they could. I should be grooming them, but I know winter could come back any time, so they might need that hair yet this spring, so I haven't gotten too serious about winter coat removal, except to clip off mats that are pulling. I have one open mare that is very moth eaten and she looks just horrible.


----------



## chandab (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks like I need to add something to the girls' diet, they are a tad thin for this time of year and as far along in pregnancy as they should be. I did test our hay, it's a tad short on protein @ 10.5% for pregnant mares, should be ok for maintenance, it's short for all on lysine (don't recall the number, just that it's short) and it's under 10% for sugar and starch combined. They also get 1/2# commercial pellets, I think they are 14%, and I think it's 4% fat; every other day they get soaked beet pulp, and this week, on the non beet pulp day, I've started giving them some tim/alf pellets. Will probably just give the hay pellets time to do something before I worry about changing anything up again, other than maybe adding a lysine supplement to make up for what is short in the hay.


----------



## chandab (Apr 6, 2016)

I ordered the lysine, well actually a supplement with three limiting amino acids in it, including lysine, should be here in a day or two.

Their pellets should be enough protein, but perhaps I just need to give them a bit more, but might add alfalfa instead since it typically has lower sugar/starch level than most commercial feeds, and my girls tolerate the pellets well.

No new news on the foal front. Had a long week of new calves and crappy weather.


----------



## chandab (Apr 12, 2016)

One week til my earliest possible 300 day mark, and that would only be if someone was at the end of their cycle the day I turned Topper out.

Everyone got dewormed the other day, so perhaps now some will start shedding...


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2016)

Two more days til that earliest 300 day mark. My girls all need to gain a bit of weight, still, they are looking better but still a bit thin for pregnant ladies.

My geldings are all chubby, so it's the pregnancy dragging them down a bit. They should be getting plenty to eat, but since our hay was lacking protein and lysine, it'll take a bit to build them up, after I added some Lysine to their diet (all but one eat the supplement, just fine).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 17, 2016)

Will be following your thread with Anticipation Chanda and hoping for a baby or two. Maybe Tana will suprise again


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2016)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Will be following your thread with Anticipation Chanda and hoping for a baby or two. Maybe Tana will suprise again


Oh, I hope not, but at least I know, she might go as early as 307 days. None of the girls even look that ready, right now, expect the smallest one that is due probably a month after all the taller girls. Fingers crossed that she has a healthy foal, it'll be her first for me and the stallion's second foal; she's an old hand having 4-5 foals before I brought her home (she was pregnant when I bought, but slipped the foal late term, severely twisted cord).


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2016)

In person, they all look a tad thinner than the last batch of pictures I posted, but they are all less hairy, so that partially explains it.


----------



## chandab (Apr 20, 2016)

Bonny might be starting a bit of a bag, but since I didn't pay attention to her non-pregnant udder, I can't be certain. The other girls I looked at tonight, Misty and Tana, pretty much have nothing. If she is making bag, then this year, Bonny very well could go first instead of last. [she carried, like 320 days her maiden year, I think.]

I need to clean up udder crusties, then I'll look into starting taking pictures of them.


----------



## chandab (Apr 21, 2016)

I pasture bred this round, so won't know exact dates on the girls, but here are gestation lengths from last time (also their maiden pregnancies).

Tana: 307 days (I think she was a tad early, but didn't want to be left behind after Misty foaled the week before).

Misty: 320 days

Bonny: 324 days

I don't have dates on Baybe.


----------



## chandab (Apr 28, 2016)

Rainy and wet for 3-4 days, interrupted corral cleaning, should be able to get back at it tomorrow, so I can open the gate for the girls to come and go as they please, and perhaps Bonny can stay in at night since she looks to be the first to go, although they can switch it up if they feel like it.


----------



## chandab (May 1, 2016)

I'll try again today to add pictures, my computer locked up last night when I tried.

I took these a couple days ago, the girls had just woke up from their afternoon naps, so you'll have to excuse the bed head look.

This is Bonny, she looks to be the closest of the girls.










Her udder is firm with two distinct halves, not a whole lot of filling, yet.


----------



## chandab (May 1, 2016)

Thank you, Diane, I think she's quite photogenic, even with my poor camera skills.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 2, 2016)

Fingers crossed


----------



## chandab (May 4, 2016)

Could've just been grime, but Bonny had what looked a bit like wax on her teats this morning. I tested her with foal strips (forget the name), she's testing around 7, couldn't really pick an exact number, the color looked from 6.8 to 7.2, so I'll say 7.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 4, 2016)

Sounds exciting Chanda


----------



## paintponylvr (May 4, 2016)

she's looking good! And I feel the same way about her that you feel about our "Kechi"!!

She could come down here with us anytime...


----------



## chandab (May 8, 2016)

Looks like while I've been busy the last few days, Tana has done a bit of shopping and her bag is almost as full as Bonny's is. Still not much on Misty, and I didn't have the chance to check Showy.


----------



## chandab (May 18, 2016)

Nothing much new to report. Tana has done a little shopping, so is about caught up with Bonny. Showy doesn't like her belly touched, so I don't check her too often. And, there is a chance that Misty is open, she is the thinnest this spring that I've ever seen her, she is offered plenty to eat, so shouldn't be lack of feed.


----------



## chandab (May 23, 2016)

Holy crap have we got spots, and I think I already have a name... so, meet Spotty, He11 Coulee Tanas Spots on Top






I'm thinking bay dun, but might be just bay, and it's a colt. Look at those legs.

He was already up and going when I got out there, haven't actually seen it, but pretty sure he's pood and peed, and he's had a dose of the OTC colostrum supplement.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 23, 2016)

He's adorable ! I don't remember but did the sire have appy or was it the dam. She doesn't look appy.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 23, 2016)

OMG that foal is GORGEOUS!



Congratulations!! Amazing body to leg ratio on him, he looks like a full size horse foal... and I do not think I've see one before that I could say that about. Your mare is very beautiful as well.


----------



## chandab (May 23, 2016)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> He's adorable ! I don't remember but did the sire have appy or was it the dam. She doesn't look appy.


Thank you.His dam, Tana, is by a leopard appy stallion, she only shows characteristics. Her 2012 colt by the same stallion only shows characteristics, but a bit more so than Tana. I had no idea she could throw so much color by a solid stallion (we suspect he's a minimal splash, but haven't tested)


----------



## chandab (May 23, 2016)

2 to 4 more to go; two for sure look and act pregnant, the other two I'm just not sure about.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 23, 2016)

Um... WOW.

I guess it's the year for color!! I hadn't realized Tana had appaloosa characteristics...


----------



## chandab (May 24, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> Um... WOW.
> 
> I guess it's the year for color!! I hadn't realized Tana had appaloosa characteristics...


Yes, she does, but with her silver bay dun coloration, they don't show up much, except in her face; mottled nose and eye scelera. Let's see if I have a pic of her face.

Ok, so it's it's momma looking over baby, but you can still see her speckled nose:


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 24, 2016)

Chanda, I agree with all the WOW



and OMG Gorgeous



comments above!! Tana is doing a WONDERFUL job as a broodmare for you. Would it be possible to get pedigree information? I'll pm you this request too.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 25, 2016)

Congratulations Chanda , he is a lovely looking boy and spots to boot


----------



## chandab (May 26, 2016)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Congratulations Chanda , he is a lovely looking boy and spots to boot


To be honest, I've not been much of a spots fan, but this guy has me over the moon. He's a little toot; doesn't care much for the handling necessary to put his blanket on and off, didn't care for the handling necessary to dip his navel, doesn't care handling in general. It'll come, his full brother kicked me every day for 2 weeks starting at around 2-3 weeks old; stopped as quickly as it started.


----------



## chandab (May 27, 2016)

The two remaining girls must be crossing their legs cause they sure don't seem to be moving forward. Perhaps this week's ever changing weather will get them in gear; rainy one day, nice the next, then rainy, then nice. It's circling around us.

[i also have two maybes, but they are looking more like no's than maybes.]

Spotty is doing great.


----------



## chandab (May 27, 2016)

This evening's update...

Showy is butt pressing and looks to have a little wax on her leg, couldn't see anything on her udder, but since she's a touch me not, it's hard to check.

Bonny is at 6.4 and has wax and easily streams when her udder is touched. So, perhaps by morning, but mostly likely before weekend is out.


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2016)

NOthing yet this morning. Checked at 6am, nothing, went back about 9am, nothing; turned them out to pasture for a bit, it's now raining again, so will be going out to bring htem in shortly.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 28, 2016)

I thought Bonny would have you a surprise this a.m.


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2016)

Debby - LB said:


> I thought Bonny would have you a surprise this a.m.


Me, too, but no such luck. I've heard of them going longer, but I would rather she didn't drag it out.


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2016)

We have a silver buckskin filly out of Bonny.

Nothing at 3PM, she even jumped and looked at me like not me. Looked out the window at five and I couldn't tell if it was a baby or someone else's head, due to distance to the corral from house, so went out and she still has her baby slippers on, so quite new. Iodined and then I came here to post and grab the camera.


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2016)

More later, forgot to take a few things out with me.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 28, 2016)

She's cute. Boy, you have some sneaky mares!


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2016)

Mom's a bit crampy, so will keep an eye on her, she's already had one low dose of banamine, she might need more.


----------



## Mona (May 28, 2016)

Congratulation...hoping the mare is going to be OK!


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2016)

Mona said:


> Congratulation...hoping the mare is going to be OK!


She was pretty much herself by suppertime. I'm pretty sure I just caught that soon after foaling that she was still crampy; but she was taking care of baby too.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 29, 2016)

Congratulations!! She is beautiful




Have you picked a name for her yet?


----------



## chandab (May 29, 2016)

Debby - LB said:


> Congratulations!! She is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Have you picked a name for her yet?


Close on a name, but try to see their personality, first.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 29, 2016)

I understand. To begin with I had a plan, and a list of names, but as time went on the foals got named something natural that fit them after they were a week or two old.


----------



## chandab (May 29, 2016)

Some I have named before they were even a thought, like Monte, he had a name when we named his dam.

Tana's given name is: Lemars Montana Maid. As soon as I got her, I said I wanted to name her colt Full Monte, and I did, his name is "He11 Coulee Toppers Full Monte", although he often called little Monster.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 29, 2016)

Lovely Chanda , Both beautiful additions to HC Minis


----------



## chandab (May 29, 2016)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Lovely Chanda , Both beautiful additions to HC Minis


Thank you, Ryan.

Now if Showy would just have hers, I think I would be good to go, since the other two exposed mares don't look very pregnant for as far along as they would have to be.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 30, 2016)

More pics?


----------



## chandab (May 30, 2016)

Paula, been waiting for her to unfold a bit more. Overcast today, but will try.


----------



## chandab (May 30, 2016)

If Baybe took on her one hand breeding date, today she would be 310 days.

If Misty took on the last possible day out with the stallion, she could be 320 days (she would be further along if she took earlier, so not looking very promising).


----------



## chandab (May 30, 2016)

I was thinking this morning or maybe it was yesterday, probably yesterday...

Everyone always talks about how wonderful puppy breath is, I just don't get it, and don't find it to be appealing; but have discovered that new ponies smell wonderful. Yes, I've been sniffing Spotty and Bliss, every chance I get; two visitors today got to sniff Bliss and they thought it was better than puppy breath too. [Leaning towards Bliss, but might be Jorga.]


----------



## Debby - LB (May 30, 2016)

I adore puppy breath But a new foal is right up there too!!!


----------



## chandab (Jun 2, 2016)

I guess you can archive this thread, I had a red bag on Monday morning and wasn't there in time. Maiden with few signs. Mare is fine, and I will be.

I'm thinking my other two exposed mares aren't pregnant, if things change, I can always start a new thread for them. [Or if possible, have this one reopened.]

I'm quite happy with my two healthy, happy foals, so it was a pretty good year.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh Chanda I am so very sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and I hope Showy is doing well. No matter how diligent we are things do happen and we have to remember not to beat ourselves up over it.

Yes will add this to the yearly journal archives for you and yes if things change we can re-open this topic, or start a new one... either is fine. Good luck with your new foals we'll all look forward to photos.


----------

